# ATV trails around Dawsonville



## 99Roadking (Mar 18, 2008)

I have heard tell about some ATV riding areas just outside of Dawsonville, near the military base.
Can anyone help out with info and directions? 

Also, does anyone want to meet up Friday afternoon around there to ride?

Mike


----------



## BowShooter (Mar 19, 2008)

no but i woud be interested.  i no some trails in canton that are good


----------



## cmghunter (Mar 19, 2008)

camp washega rd. in dahlonega


----------



## TATORNUTZ (Mar 20, 2008)

www.atvpathfinder.com or .net can't remember,it'll have everything you need to know


----------



## red dirt (Mar 20, 2008)

Whissenhunt ORV is in Dahlonega near the ranger camp.  it is supposed to reopen on Sat  22nd.

tr this link for the state trails in Georgia.  not many but some good legal riding.


http://www.fs.fed.us/conf/rec/orv_info.htm


----------



## mitch77 (Mar 21, 2008)

I use the atv pathfinder as well,my latest ride was Coal Creek in Oliver Springs TN. just outside Oak Ridge TN. it was a blast.


----------



## TATORNUTZ (Mar 21, 2008)

mitch77 said:


> I use the atv pathfinder as well,my latest ride was Coal Creek in Oliver Springs TN. just outside Oak Ridge TN. it was a blast.


We just got back from there sunday night,nothing in ga compares to that place.We stayed at indian creek rv resort,wed morning a gas well struck oil and ignited.Don't look like we'll be able to go there for a while,at least that campground anyways.


----------

